# Â£50



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)




----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Nice haul for Â£50.There looks to be some interesting watches in there.

I can see a Slava,and the blue one 4th from the right looks to be a funky 70's Poljot?

Is that a nice vintage Poljot alarm I see?


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2004)

Got to be good for Â£50 Mark.

There was a Polish (Russian?) bloke at the boot sale last week and he had a load of old Russian watches including a couple of Poljot autos that looked a bit like your blue one but he wanted Â£25 each for them!


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Nice one Mark, be sure to check your daughter's play house regularly.


----------

